# les résultats des quali et des quanti



## danalto

Bonjour, WR! Dal film "Agathe Clery". Siamo nella sede di un'azienda di cosmetica, al termine di una riunione Agathe si rivolge ai suoi collaboratori (stanno per lanciare sul mercato un nuovo prodotto):

AGATHE
Bon, on s'arrête là. En résumé, je veux tout sur la concurrence pour l'Amérique du Nord, *les résultats des quali et des quanti* [...]
AGATHE
Bene, fermiamoci qua. In breve, voglio tutto sulla concorrenza per l'America del Nord, i risultati  [...]

p.s.: perché dice "la concurrence *pour*..."? Non dovrebbe essere "in America del Nord?"


----------



## matoupaschat

Sono "tutti i risultati per l'America del Nord, riguardanti la concorrenza" .
* "Les résultats des quali et des quanti"* : mi sa che il dialoghista ha voluto dimostrare la sua profonda conoscenza dell'italiano . Saprai immaginare meglio di me, ma suppongo che significhi *i nomi e le cifre .*

*Edit :* o degli uni e degli altri, di tutti i concorrenti .


----------



## Corsicum

_Quali(analyses/études qualitatives) => qualitatif => qualitativo/ qualitativi_
_Quanti => quantitatif => quantitativo/quantitativi_

Il me semble que l’on peut dire indifféremment :
_La concurrence pour l'Amérique du Nord = la concurrence pour le secteur de l'Amérique du Nord = la concurrence pour le marché d'Amérique du Nord = la concurrence en l'Amérique du Nord_

Edit : je n'avais pas lu ta réponse Matou


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> _Quali(analyses/études qualitatives) => qualitatif => qualitativo/ qualitativi_
> _Quanti => quantitatif => quantitativo/quantitativi_
> 
> Il me semble que l’on peut dire indifféremment :
> _La concurrence pour l'Amérique du Nord = la concurrence pour le secteur de l'Amérique du Nord = la concurrence pour le marché d'Amérique du Nord = la concurrence en l'Amérique du Nord_
> 
> Edit : je n'avais pas lu ta réponse Matou


 
Oui, c'est peut-être bien plus plausible . Au milieu d'une question italien/français, j'ai été vraiment surpris et je me suis imaginé cela comme de l'italien .

Un des problèmes de ce forum, c'est que tu ne sais ce que les autres disent que quand tu as posté . Ou alors tu es très prudent et tu ouvres une deuxième session ... et tu n'oublies surtout pas d'actualiser toutes les quelques secondes


----------



## danalto

@matoupaschat: c'est un film français, pas italien! 

Merci, Corsicum, grace à toi aujourd'hui j'ai appris une nouvelle chose! 

_EDIT: sarebbe interessante, però, sapere se in italiano si usa un termine specifico per definire la stessa cosa. Io, purtroppo, non sono un'esperta!_


----------



## matoupaschat

danalto said:


> @matoupaschat: c'est un film français, pas italien!


Ben oui, et c'est vrai que ce n'est guère à la mode de mettre des mots italiens dans les films français, à part ciao, bien entendu .


----------



## Corsicum

Pour l’Italien je n’ai pas retrouvé d’exemple avec les abréviations « _quali_ » ou « _quanti_ » ?

_Un esempio con la ricerca qualitativa e quantitativa_
http://marketingguidatore.com/marketing/un-esempio-con-la-ricerca-qualitativa-e-quantitativa.html

http://www.qualiquanti.com/pdfs/alliancequaliquanti.pdf

Edit ajout :
Un exemple :
_Des critères qualitatifs et quantitatifs garantissant = criteri qualitativi e quantitativi tali da garantire_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=431910:cs&page=1&hwords=qualitativi+e+quantitativi%7Eclinique%7E


----------



## matoupaschat

Corsicum said:


> Pour l’Italien je n’ai pas retrouvé d’exemple avec les abréviations « _quali_ » ou « _quanti_ » ?
> 
> _Un esempio con la ricerca qualitativa e quantitativa_
> http://marketingguidatore.com/marketing/un-esempio-con-la-ricerca-qualitativa-e-quantitativa.html
> 
> http://www.qualiquanti.com/pdfs/alliancequaliquanti.pdf
> 
> Edit ajout :
> Un exemple :
> _Des critères qualitatifs et quantitatifs garantissant = criteri qualitativi e quantitativi tali da garantire_
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...1&hwords=qualitativi+e+quantitativi~clinique~


 
 Autre défaut du système : parfois, on se rend compte d'un edit intéressant seulement des jours après  .
J'espère que ce ne sera pas le cas cette fois-ci  .


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Autre défaut du système : parfois, on se rend compte d'un edit intéressant seulement des jours après  .
> J'espère que ce ne sera pas le cas cette fois-ci  .


Pas de problèmes, matou...j'ai juste commencé à travailler sur cet film...tu auras les temps de lire beacoup des topics (hmmm...sujets???)! 

_(Pardonnez moi mon français! Il est beaucoup de temps que je ne l'ecrit pas!!!)_


----------



## matoupaschat

danalto said:


> Pas de problème(s), matou...j'ai juste commencé à travailler sur ce film...tu auras le temps de lire beacoup de topics (hmmm...sujets???)!
> 
> _(Pardonnez mon français! Il y a longtemps que je ne l'ecris plus!!!)_


 
Sujet, oui, je ne sais pas ; les français disent "fil", moi je n'aime pas, ça me fait penser à celui "à couper le beurre" . On dit aussi "discussions" .


----------



## danalto

matoupaschat said:


> Sujet, oui, je ne sais pas ; les français disent "fil", moi je n'aime pas, ça me fait penser à celui "à couper le beurre" . On dit aussi "discussions" .



C'etait facile!


----------



## Corsicum

danalto said:


> …i risultati in merito a quantità e qualità…


Oui, je crois bien que c’est la seule solution, j’y avais pensé mais il me manquait le contexte _« in merito »._ 



danalto said:


> _(Pardonnez moi mon français!)_


C’est très bien comme ça, mais à ta convenance, quand tu le souhaites, pour aller plus vite écris en Italien, je le comprend mais je ne sais pas l’écrire…j’essaye d’apprendre.


----------



## danalto

Merci, Corsicum!


----------

